

The Office Building Of The Future - jordhy
http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2012/01/11/the-office-building-of-the-future/?ncid=dynalduscare00000003

======
jinushaun
That's an expensive future… Not everyone is going to blow their budget to make
this one room.

